# Konverter USB/parallel



## Wessy (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja hallo alle beisammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage! 

Und zwar will ich mich ein bischen an die Steuerelektronik machen. Jetzt hab ich eben an meinem PC nen D-SUB Kabel an den LPT1 angeschlossen und ein bischen mit den Bits und Bytes und den Datenleitungen rumgespielt. Klappt auch alles.

So, mein Notebook hat aber gar keinen parallelen Anschluss.

Nun bin ich ja Fux (nicht so schlau aber so haarig) und dachte mir, ich nehm für mein kastriertes Notebook einfach ein USB-zu-D-Sub-Kabel. Gedacht hab ich an z.B. dieses:
http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQARoAAFKT8lc57917d88bb1a97e2ac6bca736a7a5c4c

Aaaaber! Kann ich das auch wie z.B. einen herkömmlichen LPT-Port ansteuern?


----------



## Basy (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

das ist eine gute Frage. Ich hab gerade auch mal nachgeschaut und einen Konverter gefunden der nich unter Windows XP SP2 läuft.

http://www.pchc.ch/shop.php?mode=deep_link&id=6KVP63BMWCFXR5XNHODPW48U0GT93ZRV

Am besten setzt Du dich mit der Firma Reichelt in Kontakt. Stellt sich auch die Frage ob dieser Konverter nur für Drucker ist.


----------



## Wessy (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich hab zum Beispiel ein alten Adapter hier, der USB zu einem Centronix Stecker konvertiert. Der wird aber z.B. als USB-Host erkannt und taucht dann in der Liste der möglichen Anschlüsse für einen Drucker als "virtueller USB-Anschluss" auf.

Der wäre somit nicht nutzbar. Hmmm, ich denke ich geh damit mal den Leuten von Reichelt auf die Nerven. Sollte se jawohl wissen. Und wenn nicht schnapp ich mir mein Notebook und teste bei Saturn oder so einfach mal aus.

Falls du trotzdem noch über eine Info stolperst, hier passt noch viel rein. Würd mir auf jeden Fall helfen.


----------



## Basy (2. Oktober 2007)

Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob alle 25 Pins des LTP belegt sind oder nur die zum ansteuern eines Druckers und nicht die Deiner Steuerelektronik? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Wessy (2. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt. Habe ich auch noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Aber mir würden vier Datenleitungen reichen. Vermute zwar das der Adapter von Reichelt auch für XP / Vista funktioniert, aber das die da irgendwas zusammengeferkelt haben und das ganze Gerät dann nicht als 'normaler' Parralel-Anschluss zu nutzen ist. Wird die Antwort auf meine Mail zeigen!


----------



## Wessy (8. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm, leider hat mir Reichelt zu der USB- und später noch zu einer PCMCIA-Version lediglich den Hinweis "Können wa nix zu sagen, wenden se sich an den Hersteller. Der könnte da vielleicht noch was zu sagen." geschrieben.

Pah. Penner. Na ich hab mich dann selbst auf die Suche gemacht und einen Delock (http://www.delock.de/produkte/gruppen/USB+Adapter/USB_11_Parallel_Adapter_61330.html) und einen Exys (oder so) gefunden. Da Delock aber anscheinend mehr verbreitet ist, hab ich den jetzt mal auf die Reise schicken lassen. Ende der Woche hängt das Teil an meinem Notebook. Dann melde ich mich noch mal.


----------

